# jig for let-in stair stringers



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a modified Festool MFS profile set I use to rout let-ins on stair stringers for winding stairways. This configuration allows for total flexibility in choosing riser heigth/ thickness and tread thickness and especially depth. The varying wedge shape of Winding stair treads require variation in depth depending on their location on the run. the extra length of the profile "legs" provide for easy clamping.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

nice job....you using the 400 or 700?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Assuming you mean the MFS profiles, both. Two 700mm. four 400mm. and a 30mm copy ring in the OF1400 router+ a CMT 12mm upright spiral bit.
What makes the jig custom is that top 700mm mfs profile is tapped at both ends for perpendicular connection to another profile.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Impressive set-up ! You must do a fair number of stairs, eh ?


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

laxknut said:


> Assuming you mean the MFS profiles, both. Two 700mm. four 400mm. and a 30mm copy ring in the OF1400 router+ a CMT 12mm upright spiral bit.
> What makes the jig custom is that top 700mm mfs profile is tapped at both ends for perpendicular connection to another profile.


If the left one quarter was about 3 degrees askew then the perpendicular connection would be a twin of above profile :sarcastic: not sure this is clear but one may ask for help!


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, Wild Horse.
I take interesting stairway jobs when they come my way, but I do most of the work on site so my profit margin is not that great(gas money). The jig above can be easily disassembled and reconfigured to do any number of router related jobs. I'll poke around and find some more jig pictures and post them later.

gallianp-
Not quite sure what your'e cracking up over, but that's just as well as long as your'e happy....


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking forward to your pics....btw, do they allow you there to run short on your newells, etc. ? It doesn't appear in your pic that you run to the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Wild Horse said:


> Looking forward to your pics....btw, do they allow you there to run short on your newells, etc. ? It doesn't appear in your pic that you run to the bottom of the stairs.


The birch newell post pictured is full length, floor to cap- although hidden by the 5th stringer. The curved bottom run of steps + 5th stringer were an extra-added in after the initial design and I had already cal'cd everything. Hard to explain, but it worked out well it the end. Too bad it was a new house in "modern" style, everything was painted white.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi laxknut/ Bill
I sent reply to your P/M


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

laxknut said:


> This is a modified Festool MFS profile set I use to rout let-ins on stair stringers for winding stairways. This configuration allows for total flexibility in choosing riser heigth/ thickness and tread thickness and especially depth. The varying wedge shape of Winding stair treads require variation in depth depending on their location on the run. the extra length of the profile "legs" provide for easy clamping.


i use this Rockwell 521 stair templates, they are real nice


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*3/4 playwood template jigs*

i made this templates my self:yes2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

You may get a kick out of the one that the RWS came up with 
How to Make one for peanuts ...

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

========



01stairguy said:


> i use this Rockwell 521 stair templates, they are real nice


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

01stairguy said:


> i use this Rockwell 521 stair templates, they are real nice


No fair you got two jigs, I got none. Wanna sell one? No joke there, I would love to own one of these jigs.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

01stairguy said:


> i use this Rockwell 521 stair templates, they are real nice


Hi Ron:

Can you write a quick manual for those guides? There are guys with those templates without manuals.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

The Rockwell jigs look interesting, the first I've seen besides the aluminum one that I use that allows for adjustment of tread/riser thickness. It appears that the tread nose can be changed out for different radii? 
Plywood/ shop-made jigs are great, I tend to make them oversized to leave room for the use of clamps, and to accommodate for the extra depth (over 2 feet most of the time) of the tread in the outside stringer at the mid-point of the "bend", as most of my stairjobs are winders. Interior straight stairways with landings are rare in Scandinavia. Most houses have single or double "winds" to change direction.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

laxknut said:


> This is a modified Festool MFS profile set I use to rout let-ins on stair stringers for winding stairways. This configuration allows for total flexibility in choosing riser heigth/ thickness and tread thickness and especially depth. The varying wedge shape of Winding stair treads require variation in depth depending on their location on the run. the extra length of the profile "legs" provide for easy clamping.


How do you set-up the wedge on the housings?

Regards

Phil


----------

